# I loved it so much, I bought another one.



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, they are workhorses for sure


----------



## limelight (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats on the saw. I just bought this saw as well and love it. As for the extra 220v outlet on the saw, I found this great magnetic gooseneck light on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ACIFPYA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you buy a NEMA 6-15P like this one: http://www.homedepot.com/p/15-Amp-250-Volt-NEMA-6-15P-Industrial-Grade-Plug-PS5666XCCV4/100206376

... cut the plug off the light and connect the hot (black) to one of the hot terminals on the 6-15P plug and the white to the ground terminal. The magenetic light is bright, can be stuck to the table (pictured below) or to the spine of the saw.


----------



## David16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats on the new saw. I am buying this saw as well. Hope to pick up in the next 2 weeks. I would have thought that the outlet on the side for light would be 110 and not 220. In Europe this would make sense because they run everything on 220 where as here we primarily use 110.
David


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the nice review - and for addressing the voltage on the axillary outlet. I think a lot of people had questions on this.

Limelight - using the ground for you neutral wire is NOT recommended and nobody should be considering this as an option.

You will not get 120v from that outlet because there is no neutral wire. DON'T use the ground for the neutral. If you must have 120v auxillary, you will need to install a NEMA L14-20 outlet and put a new 4 conductor wire on your saw. And change the auxillary outlet on the saw to a NEMA 5-15 outlet.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Great conversation about the outlet. Has anyone found a converter that will work for the lamp outlet? I really want to avoid buying Laguna's 220 as I'm not crazy about the looks or having halogen bulbs. My house is almost 100%leds.

And one additional bit, this saw easily passes the nickel test.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you guys think this saw will operate well using a 15amp220 volt circuit? I have read that it is a 9.8 amp motor. Just don't know if that is maximum load.

M


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

misterbig, not sure about 15 amp. I can tell you that mine is on a dual pole 20amp breaker with 12awg wire. I've had no issues to date.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was at Laguna last Saturday for a wood turning class. Talked with the owner and he showed me The warehouse full of these that just came in. Over a 100 of them man I was drooling. Might be selling mine now


----------



## Bob33 (Feb 23, 2017)

Just got the 14bx 2.5 two weeks ago and have to say this is one the nicest looking bandsaws I've seen. That said, I am a little disappointed with the flimsy construction of the tensioning and tracking assembly and also have concerns about the safety of the tracking capability. The tension lever, when disengaged, is very loose and flops around. I found the tension lever plate (part no. 23) had slipped down and eliminates any resistance on the bar and cam. Once I forced the plate back to where it should be, the slop was much less. Unfortunately the lever plate is only held in place by tension and has slipped down again.

That is something I can live with but my main concern is trying to track the blade safely. It is not possible to turn the tensioning knob in a clockwise direction while the blade is under tension or even less than half tension. The only way to correctly set the tracking "on my saw" is to unplug power, release blade tension, adjust tracking knob, retension blade, rotate upper wheel to determine tracking and repeat as many times as it takes and then plug saw in and hope you got the tracking right. During this learning process the blade came off the wheels a couple of times, once cutting me, not badly but the potential is there. I'm a month shy of 62 and have used a lot of bandsaws in my lifetime and maybe I'm naive to think I should be able to turn the tracking knob with the blade under tension and not have to go through this wait/see scenario every time I change a blade. Maybe I just got lucky with all the other bandsaws I've used and was able to adjust tracking while the blade was under tension.

I'm hoping this is just related to my saw and can be fixed because I really want to like this bandsaw for more than just good looks. I have been going back and forth with a Laguna Tools rep, removing and reinstalling the upper wheel and block assembly a couple of times trying to determine the cause but based on their latest response, I'm sensing they don''t have a fix.


----------



## garageking (Mar 2, 2017)

Just wanted to add that I sold my 1412 (that I had had for 3 years and was very happy with) for a very good price and bought a 14bx 2.5hp. I love the 14bx and I am glad I made the decision to upgrade. Bandsaw table was slightly crowned and so Laguna is sending me a new table. Laguna service was very responsive.


----------



## breaddrink (Oct 19, 2018)

I was unable to contact them by phone about my problem with my BX brake, so had to email, and I have to say it was one of the worst customer service experiences of my life.
It went on for months, with every step taking over a week for a reply. The person I was speaking to would reply with single words after days of silences.
He eventually stopped responding to me after asking for some pictures of my problem. I'd likely have much more luck speaking with another owner.

They did send me out a new brake disc, and I seriously hope this is the problem and not the fly wheel or I'm going to have to shim it to have the disc fit flat 

This was after also getting their 16" sheartech planer.. Beautiful tool, but they had packaged it very very badly for shipping and the first was destroyed.
The second took an age to reach me, and the dealer I'd purchased it through literally had to yell at them to get movement on it.
The second shipment was also damaged. Clearly forklift damage, and it took them 4 months to get me a replacement cast iron bed that got dinged. A little less for a dented side vent from the same damage.

Again, I really do like the tools, but their handling of problems is again, the worst I've ever experienced and as such.. I can't buy from them any more.
They were never rude at all.. Just unable to help.


----------

